# Advice on caad7/8 bottom bracket etc..



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Can you tell me if the Bottom bracket on a 2004 r1000 triple is the same as a 2006 r1000 caad8 ? I have a 2004 triple r1000 ultegra 9 and a 2006 r1000 caad8 ultegra double 10, I want to swap the entire drive train between the 2, ending with the 10 speed ultegra on the 2004.

Next question, am I better off building back up the caad8 with the 9spd of just parting it all out on the bay? 

Reason for doing this, the caad8 is a 56 with 10sd ultegra very low miles, the caad7 is a 52 and fits me perfect.


----------



## nathan84318 (Aug 7, 2007)

They should all be BSA threaded unless they are marked Si or BB30. More than likely though there all BSA threaded.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Thx, the caad7 looks standard to me, the caad8 has a different 
Looking set up, there are large end caps between
The bracket and crank arm? What does BB30
Look like? I don't think the caad8 has it, it's not
Marked anywere .


----------



## nathan84318 (Aug 7, 2007)

more than likely the caad8 has a hollowtech bb and the caad7 has an octalink bb. There both BSA threaded so you can swap the cranksets and bb between the frames


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

